# Hakengröße bestimmen



## Tobi94 (13. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen#h
ich habe mir im Internet Angebote zum Kopyto Gummifisch angesehen und dort war eine "ideal-Hakengröße" angegeben.
Jezt meine Frage: kann man die Hakengöße bestimmen, d.h. an einem Haken erkennen welche Größe er hat?|kopfkrat
schreibt mir doch mal


----------



## bacalo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*

@Tobi94,

würde mich auch interessieren.
Dein Einverständnis setze ich mal voraus und ergänze Deine Frage. Zum besseren Verständnis führe ich beispielhaft einen VMC 3/0er Jighaken an.

Gibt es hier eine Norm (oder Vorgabe) für die Länge des Hakenschenkels und der Bogenweite des Hakens?


----------



## Lorenz (13. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*

Hi
*
"Idealgröße" gibt es nicht!*


Willst du mit oder ohne Zusatzdrilling fischen?
Ohne...dann den Haken eher größer wählen.
Mit...dann tendenziell eher kleiner.

Ausserdem fallen die Hakengrößen unterschiedlich aus (siehe z.B. Gamakatsu und VMC)!


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*

Es gibt doch in diversen Angelkatalogen solche Tabellen mit Hakengrößen in 1:1! einfach bissele googeln!
Druck dir eine solche aus und laminier sie ein.
So kannst du dir die dann mit ans Wasser nehmen und weißt dann durch "ranhalten" an den Gufi welche Größe du brauchst.

Ich mach das bei Kopytos aber so:

8-10cm --> Größe 2/0 - 3/0

11-12cm --> Größe 4/0 - 5/0

13-16cm --> Größe 6/0 - 8/0

und alles darüber bekommt noch nen Zusatzdrilling!


----------



## Tobi94 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*

Ja so ist das ja auf auf der seite angegeben.
Ich will ja nur wisen, ob man an einem Teil des Hakens (Schenkel...)dessen Größe erkennen kann.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ja so ist das ja auf auf der seite angegeben.
> Ich will ja nur wisen, ob man an einem Teil des Hakens (Schenkel...)dessen Größe erkennen kann.



Na ja, du könntest die Größe vielleicht so bestimmen, wenn du nachmessen würdest...:q
Dafür brauchst du dann aber eine Referenzgröße!

Und dann sind wir wieder bei der einlaminierten Tabelle.
Hier könntest du dir die Referenz messen und dann an deinem Haken nachmessen.


----------



## Tobi94 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*

Ich hab so eine Tabelle gefunden:
http://www.fischen.cc/Reload.htm?TippsTricks.htm
Dort steht, dass die Haken nach Bogenweite sortiert werden. Dies passt dann  aber nicht auf die angegebenen größen (Bsp:14er Haken=1,2cm?!)
Ich glaube dass einige meine Frage nicht verstanden haben:
Ich habe Jighaken und will wissen welche Größe die haben um auch mal eine Größenvorstellung zu bekommen.


----------



## som (13. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
http://www.vmcpeche.com/CATALOGUE/catalogue_OEMjig.htm#


----------



## antonio (13. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*

die hakengrößenangaben der hersteller schwanken dermaßen,sogar die angaben der größen ein und des selben herstellers, daß es wenig sinn macht diese zu vergleichen.
also begrabbeln und gucken obs paßt.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*

Es gibt schlichtweg keine einheitlich festgelegte Hakengröße, jede Firma hat da ihr eigenes, internes System.
Manche Firmen "zählen" sogar andersrum:
Da ist dann der 1er der kleinste, und je größer die Zahl, desto größer der Haken..


----------



## Siermann (13. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*

Genau es gibt nur ungefähre richtwerte (wie z.B im Stollenwerkkatalog ),aber das es ein einheitliches maß gibt glaube ich nicht ,mit ein wenig erfahrung kannst du es vielleicht zu einen hohen prozentsaz vielleicht selber schätzen was du im groben brauchst aber die feinheiten mußt du am Gummifisch ausprobieren!!
fg tim


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*

Da der VMC-Jighaken einer der meistverkauften Haken ist und die Händler, die Gufis anbieten, wohl meist auch den VMC im Programm haben, dürften sich die Hakengrößenvorschläge wohl meist auf den VMC beziehen.

Leider ist die optimale Schaftlänge nie angegeben. Wer sich nur auf die Größenangaben bezieht und nach diesen wahllos Haken ordert, kann ganz schön dumm dastehen, wenn der 4/0 er Jighaken der Firma xy schon nach 2 Zentimetern wieder aus dem Gufi austritt. 
Wie gesagt, Angaben über Schaftlängen wären super, ich habe allerdings noch keine gefunden. In Bezug auf die VMC-Jigger dürften die Angaben zu 99% aber passen.


----------



## bacalo (14. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*



som schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
> http://www.vmcpeche.com/CATALOGUE/catalogue_OEMjig.htm#



Danke für den Link!

Weist Du, ob die abgebildeten Barbarian Jig-Haken 1:1 abgebildet sind??

Gruß


----------



## Lorenz (14. März 2009)

*AW: Hakengröße bestimmen*



bacalo schrieb:


> Weist Du, ob die abgebildeten Barbarian Jig-Haken 1:1 abgebildet sind??


Der 10/0 nicht...was anderes hab ich grad nicht aufm Pctisch liegen |rolleyes


Der Drilling 9626 in 2/0 und 4/0 auch nicht...sind beide ein bissel größer abgebildet.


----------

